# Need help - How to create a short 3D animation film?



## gdebojyoti (May 2, 2012)

Hello, I want to create my own short 3D animation film in Maya. Nothing too fancy. Just as a hobby.

Can anyone give me some links to some tutorials (ebook/ video/ online article) which cover this topic?
I don't need a very detailed step-by-step tutorial (though I won't say no!); but it should cover all the important points and be easy enough for a beginner/intermediate user to understand.

I have tried searching the web, but haven't been very satisfied with the results.

Regards.


----------



## dingdong (May 4, 2012)

Best thing is to get it and try on your own.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 16, 2012)

there is a software known as alice .Try it .Very simple to use .


----------



## root.king (Jul 16, 2012)

my problem is also same but i'm using 3ds max

only youtube has good tutorials


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jul 17, 2012)

@kiranbhat: Can you post some links?


----------



## root.king (Jul 17, 2012)

just search youtube and watch it carefully dude,
u can get tutorials for starters to advanced users but u need xtra confidence to learn it coz no1 become a world famous  animator in just 1night.
means search wt u want b'coz my need is diffrent as u told before i'm a architech, and not an animator...........sorry    for harsh words


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. And I didn't find your words harsh at all.


----------



## windchimes (Aug 4, 2012)

It takes some amount of time, patience and knowledge to make a short film even of few seconds duration if you are making it single handedly. Good luck with it.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2012)

And dont forget to share first on this thread if you make one!! 

All the best!


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2012)

i hope this"ll help u
3D Tutorials - Maya Tutorials : Animation

and I'm also thinking to remove 3ds max and  install Maya..


----------

